# Chinese Dwarf Hamsters



## ChrisNI (Feb 21, 2009)

I bought two chinese dwarf hamsters two months ago from a pet shop and was told that they liked to be kept in pairs. One of the hamsters has always squeaked I thought it was just a bit more vocal than other hamsters. However recently it has become extrelely noisy and has begun attacking the other (well at least i think its attacking him, i have been told they are just playing but i doubt it). It has also become really jumpy and has been hoarding a lot more food than normal, this has made me think that it might not actually be male and it might be a pregnant female. I don't know if this is related but while i was cleaning out the hamsters tonight i noticed that the quieter one has a really weepy eye which is worrying me a lot. The fighting seems to have increased and i'm scared that one of them may get killed. I know i probably need to seperate them but i don't have another cage at the minute, i'm going first thing in the morning to get one. I really need some advice i'm soo worried!


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

Dwarf Hamster Care - Gender

Hamster Pregnancy

how can you tell if a dwarf hamster is pregnant - Paw Talk - Pet Forums

try these, sorry im not more helpfull x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Also, have a look at this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/28953-i-think-she-s-pregggars.html

it's about a mouse, but I should think it'll all be similar  some people have given some quite good advice, and probably will answer some of the questions you may have 

hope it all gets sorted


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like she could be having a false pregancy - my hamster has these, and gets very stroppy from time to time!! 

Do you know the Genders of the hamsters?


----------



## ChrisNI (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for your responses! i was told by the pet shop that they were both male but now i'm wondering if maybe they weren't sexed properly. the eye on one of the hamsters is really worrying, i'm not sure if its weepy or if they had a fight and he got injured. it doesn't seem to be bothering him too much as he's still running about but it looks quite bad.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

One of my mice had a poorly eye recently as one was being a bit of a bully and I think she had come off worst. I used a cotton bud dipped in water to clean her eye, then when I put her back in the cage she really went to town on cleaning it,the next day she was fine so I would try that, if this doesn't work she might need some vet treatment. Where are you as someone from the forum who lives near you might have a cage that they can let you have. I used to have two female chinese hamsters and they were great together,I was advised with the mouse bully to seperate her for a while then totally clean out the original cage and reintroduce her, this worked but I would check 1st if its the same withe chinese hamsters. Good luck with them they are fantastic pets.


----------



## ChrisNI (Feb 21, 2009)

I took the hamsters to the pet shop today to get their advice and it turns out that they were sexed wrong and one was a female and she is pregnant, that's why she had gotten so aggressive recently. Unfortunitely I had to give her back, I would have loved to keep her but for the sake of the other hamster she had to be seperated. Regarding the other hamsters eye I cleaned it up with a cotton bud and some luke warm water and it looks a lot better but i think i might make an appointment with the vet anyway just to be on the safe side.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh thats a shame, hope you have more luck with your remaining hammie. I have heard that its very difficult to tell the sex of dwarf hamsters.


----------



## blainefoley8999 (Aug 26, 2009)

Male Chinese hamsters use to live happily in little groups, but the females could be irritable. They should be put up separately to prevent fights. 
from: Chinese dwarf hamster


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

when dwraf hamsters get pregnant and are close to giving birth they will kick the mae out of the nest as he can on some occassions kill the babies. 

i was going to say that she was pregnant ! 

sad that you had to give her back as it woud stress her out going from one home to another when pregnant 

although it cant be diffucult to sex them it is really bad that the shop could tell correctly. 
you are lucky that they toke her back though 

keep cleaning the eye with luck warm sea salt water and i would say take it to the vets as they may give anti-biotics to prevent infection. 

good luck


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

The original post was in February


----------

